# Snow Leopard Geckos



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I've just been on leopard gecko wiki reading up about snows, I thought that there were only 3 (mack snow, super snow and TUG snow) but I've found out there is another one (gem snow). I just thought they were different morphs which resembled each other until I read that if you breed a TUG snow or a gem snow to a mack snow you can produce super snows. It said that gem snows are different to mack snows but related. But I don't get how they can be different yet produce super snows. Are TUG snows and gem snows just specially line bred snows which look different but are in fact mack snows? Also has anyone heard of a TUG snow and a gem snow pairing?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Thisisnewto me never knew that thanks for the info


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

TUG and GEM Snows are two differant lines of Dominant snow that came from differant places. 
But they are compatible with each other and both act the same way with MAC snows that is Codominant.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

gazz said:


> TUG and GEM Snows are two differant lines of Dominant snow that came from differant places.
> But they are compatible with each other and both act the same way with MAC snows that is Codominant.


So a gem snow and TUG snow pairing could produce a super snow?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Ged said:


> So a gem snow and TUG snow pairing could produce a super snow?


No not GEM with TUG as they are both Dominant trait.

But,

MAC X MAC = Super snow.
MAC X TUG = Super snow.
MAC X GEM = Super snow.
TUG X TUG = Snow [1C] or [2C] depending on what the parents are.
GEM X GEM = Snow [1C] or [2C] depending on what the parents are.
TUG X GEM = Snow [1C] or [2C] depending on what the parents are.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

gazz said:


> No not GEM with TUG as they are both Dominant trait.
> 
> But,
> 
> ...


So there are super snow forms of TUG and gem snows?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Ged said:


> So there are super snow forms of TUG and gem snows?


No.... 
Well at least not that are visibly different....

TUG and GEM when bred to Mack can produce Supersnow but general
Consensus is that these are Mack Supersnows and TUG/GEM is 'overridden' by the Mack element. It seems that TUG/GEM act as Mack when mixed with Mack but not when kept standalone. 
As Gazz says TUG/GEM paired to each other produce TUG or GEM as appropriate, with no supersnows.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> No....
> Well at least not that are visibly different....
> 
> TUG and GEM when bred to Mack can produce Supersnow but general
> ...


Thanks BRO and Gazz I get it now


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I forgot to ask

Is there a super snow version of gem snow and TUG snow?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Erm.....
You had a bad day Ged?



Ged said:


> So there are super snow forms of TUG and gem snows?





Big Red One said:


> No....
> Well at least not that are visibly different....
> 
> TUG and GEM when bred to Mack can produce Supersnow but general
> ...





Ged said:


> I forgot to ask
> 
> Is there a super snow version of gem snow and TUG snow?


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Big Red One said:


> Erm.....
> You had a bad day Ged?


:lol2: exams and lack of sleep.......


----------

